# Intel Xeon 3.6 Ghz - Board + Ram



## KICK (19. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

ich möchte mir für 2 Intel Xeon 3,6 Ghz Prozessoren das passende Dual Board zulegen. Das Board sollte nach Möglichkeit 800FSB und PC 3200 (400Mhz) ECC *DDR* Ram unterstüzen.

Irgendwie konnte ich mit Ausnahme eines ASUS Boards kein geeignetes finden, das meine erwartungen erfüllt. Und selbst bei diesem Board bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob man es auch für 3,6 Xeon's verwenden kann.

Das Board findet man hier ->
http://www.asus.com/products/server/srv-mb/ncch-dl/overview.htm

Jetzt meine Frage - Ist dieses Board zu den oben erwähnten Ansprüchen kompartibel bzw kennt jemand ein besseres?


----------



## Johannes Postler (19. Dezember 2004)

Intel selbst stellt Motherboards her:
http://www.intel.com/design/servers/boards/se7525gp2/index.htm
Ist eines, das ich so auf Anhieb gefunden habe und eigentlich passen müsste.
Sonst findest du hier ein Liste aller Boards (muss halt zu XEON runter scrollen):
http://www.intel.com/products/motherbd/index.htm


----------



## KICK (19. Dezember 2004)

Johannes Postler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Intel selbst stellt Motherboards her:
> http://www.intel.com/design/servers/boards/se7525gp2/index.htm
> Ist eines, das ich so auf Anhieb gefunden habe und eigentlich passen müsste.
> Sonst findest du hier ein Liste aller Boards (muss halt zu XEON runter scrollen):
> http://www.intel.com/products/motherbd/index.htm



Also danke erstmal für deine Antwort! 

Abgesehen davon, dass dieses Board nicht passt (unterstüztz eben nur 333Mhz Ram's) wollte ich auch nicht, dass du extra eines für mich suchst. Ich kenne die Intel Boards natürlich. Mir geht es eher darum, dass mir jemand eine Antwort gibt, der vielleicht schon ein Board (Mit den oben erwähnten Anforderungen) bestellt hat und damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat oder jemand der auf Anhieb ein Board kennt, das die Anforderungen unterstützt.

*P.S.:* Es könnte natürlich auch sein, dass dieses Board doch passt wenn ich davon ausgehen kann das folgendes ->

Support for up to 8 GB of Registered ECC DDR 266/333 SDRAM through four DIMM sockets

<- zu bedeuten hat, dass dieses Board RAM AB 266/333 Mhz unterstüzt und nicht "NUR" 266/333, wovon ich aber ausgehe.

Danke auf jeden Fall nochmal für deine Mühe!


----------



## Johannes Postler (20. Dezember 2004)

Nein, das Board passt dann nicht. Hab zu wenig genau geschaut. Wenn du die Liste der Intel Boards durchgehst findest vielleicht ein geeignetes. 
Habe selber ein Intel-Board für einen Xeon. Habs zwar erst seit einem Jahr, hatte aber noch nie ein Problem -> kann ich also empfehlen.


----------



## nozi (8. Januar 2005)

KICK hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich möchte mir für 2 Intel Xeon 3,6 Ghz Prozessoren das passende Dual Board zulegen. Das Board sollte nach Möglichkeit 800FSB und PC 3200 (400Mhz) ECC *DDR* Ram unterstüzen.
> 
> ...


 Soweit ich das bislang vergleichen kann sind die Server und Workstation Profis dem "VW-Board" von Asus vorzuziehen - also in etwa dieser Reihenfolge :
Supermicro,Intel,Tyan
DDR400 ist jedoch eher selten , FSB 800 Standard , DDR II 400 weit verbreitet und 3,6 GHz zumindest bei den 3 Herstellern kein Problem.
Ein ATX Board mit guter Ausstattung ist zum Beispiel folgendes mit Tumwater 7525 :
http://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/Xeon800/E7525/X6DAL-G.cfm


----------

